# NK Prepping EMP Catastrophe For U.S.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I know that this is not exactly new, news, but I certainly believe that NK would use EMP's first chance possible.



> I am looking at an unclassified U.S. Government chart that shows a 10-kiloton warhead (the power of the Hiroshima A-Bomb) detonated at an altitude of 70 kilometers will generate an EMP field inflicting upset and damage on unprotected electronics. &#8230;
> 
> *On April 30, South Korean officials told The Korea Times and YTN TV that North Korea's test of a medium-range missile on April 29 was not a failure, as widely reported in the world press, because it was deliberately detonated at 72 kilometers altitude. 72 kilometers is the optimum burst height for a 10-Kt warhead making an EMP attack. &#8230;
> *
> According to South Korean officials, "It's believed the explosion was a test to develop a nuclear weapon different from existing ones." Japan's Tetsuro Kosaka writes in Nikkei, "Pyongyang could be saying, 'We could launch an electromagnetic pulse (EMP) attack if things get really ugly.'"


EXCLUSIVE - Congressional Expert: North Korea Prepping EMP Catastrophe Aimed At U.S. Homefront


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I know that this is not exactly new, news, but I certainly believe that NK would use EMP's first chance possible.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE - Congressional Expert: North Korea Prepping EMP Catastrophe Aimed At U.S. Homefront


I see stuff like this, what NK is doing and I wonder if it's because of me. I know it sounds strange, it doesn't change the concern I feel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Huh???


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Huh???


Homefire is a troll returned in a new persona.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Homefire is a troll returned in a new persona.


Why hasn't he been "nuked" yet? :glasses:


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Homefire is a troll returned in a new persona.


Not new...refined, name your worst day.

I could lie about how I feel, or deny what I wonder about.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Why hasn't he been "nuked" yet? :glasses:


"Homefire, Donovan McNabb, Leonard, Electronics Guy" whatever his name will start to crumble soon enough and show himself worthy of banishment.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I know that this is not exactly new, news, but I certainly believe that NK would use EMP's first chance possible.
> EXCLUSIVE - Congressional Expert: North Korea Prepping EMP Catastrophe Aimed At U.S. Homefront


Saw this from Drudge too. It kinda shocked me that nobody reported the actual events.
Our media was only reporting a failure soon after launch. A missile making it 44 miles into the sky, and properly detonating as expected, is far from a failure.
I don't like the possibilities this is raising.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, and it seems that things have gone mostly quiet on NK the past week. Makes me wonder if it's the silence before the storm,, or just that we are backing off our position.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

homefire said:


> I see stuff like this, what NK is doing and I wonder if it's because of me. I know it sounds strange, it doesn't change the concern I feel.


I too wonder if the NorKs are doing it because of you..........


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I too wonder if the NorKs are doing it because of you..........


It wouldn't be the first time I've made a big boo boo.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

homefire said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I've made a big boo boo.


Yeah, dating Kim Jong Un was not one of your better ideas.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, dating Kim Jong Un was not one of your better ideas.


I'm sure he has dreams of dating outside his stature, but it won't be me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

homefire said:


> I see stuff like this, what NK is doing and I wonder if it's because of me. I know it sounds strange, it doesn't change the concern I feel.


:banstick:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Porky Jong Un is the only world "leader" that comprehensively scares me.

The old bearded dude in Iran is next on the list, . . . then the new dude in France. But these two together don't keep me up thinking like Porky does at times.

Iran knows that the best they can do is destroy the entire world, . . . because if they start it, . . . we will end it, . . . and there will be enough thrown by both sides, that it'll be up to cockroaches and the bottom feeders in the Marianas trench to repopulate the planet.

But Pork Chop Un, . . . he's just crazy enough to think he honestly could pop some smoke and have us on our knees begging for mercy.

I don't stay up too much or too late worrying about him, . . . but he most certainly is a concern. Crazies like him should concern everyone.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> :banstick:


:vs_rightHere:

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

homefire said:


> I'm sure he has dreams of dating outside his stature, but it won't be me.


he took The Worm out to Pleasure Isle - that must have been interesting weekend ....


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> he took The Worm out to Pleasure Isle - that must have been interesting weekend ....


It was..heaven..hell..and love at first touch..


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I want to be true to myself and you..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Porky Jong Un is the only world "leader" that comprehensively scares me.
> 
> The old bearded dude in Iran is next on the list, . . . then the new dude in France. But these two together don't keep me up thinking like Porky does at times.
> 
> ...


Yep, but the current problems are from the last 3 Presidents kicking the can down the road.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Yep, but the current problems are from the last 3 Presidents kicking the can down the road.


I still got most of my web gear, . . . when does the train leave?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I still got most of my web gear, . . . when does the train leave?
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


 I have everything I need to fall in . The pattern maybe a bit outdated but it will do. Will we be falling in in woodland or dessert.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine's RVN green.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Homefire.....Will2 is that you?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Who are you and who are you talking to?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think I may be letting this get to me a little too much.

I caught myself looking up at the sky today, wondering if I might see a bright flash of light WAAAAY up there.
My mind is in a mode right now that fully expects all my screens and lights to go dark any moment.

I might need to take a day off and recoup. This kind of stuff can drive a person crazy if they let it.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

The goal is to not let it, and set boundaries in the process.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I think I may be letting this get to me a little too much.
> 
> I caught myself looking up at the sky today, wondering if I might see a bright flash of light WAAAAY up there.
> My mind is in a mode right now that fully expects all my screens and lights to go dark any moment.
> ...


Think of it. How many people will try flipping the switch of their computer? On, off, on, off. Then the light switch, then, outside to the breakers. How long you think before they begin to realize this is no normal power outage? How many would think to try to start their cars right away? How quite would it be without the hum of electricity flowing through our lives?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All you need is a small rocket with a nuclear warhead in a shipping container on a merchant ship just outside of US territorial waters. Launch and detonate at the correct altitude and emp event for half the country. NK, Iran and so on could all do this. No need for an ICBM.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Homefire.....Will2 is that you?


You can just call him Leonard.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Think of it. How many people will try flipping the switch of their computer? On, off, on, off. Then the light switch, then, outside to the breakers. How long you think before they begin to realize this is no normal power outage? How many would think to try to start their cars right away? How quite would it be without the hum of electricity flowing through our lives?


Not more than 5 minutes ago I had this discussion with my wife on how to tell the difference.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You can just call him Leonard.....


Leslie would probably be more appropriate. It's one of those names that can cover he/she/it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I think I may be letting this get to me a little too much.
> 
> I caught myself looking up at the sky today, wondering if I might see a bright flash of light WAAAAY up there.
> My mind is in a mode right now that fully expects all my screens and lights to go dark any moment.
> ...


I was that way two weeks ago but now I just enjoy life and remind people in the group to keep their gas tanks full every few days. I had to take a long trip today in my boy's car and insisted on tossing the get home bag in his trunk. He's old enough now that he's beginning to understand the danger.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Just thinking out loud here.. will an old school magnetic compass still work? It won't bother permanent magnets will it?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Just thinking out loud here.. will an old school magnetic compass still work? It won't bother permanent magnets will it?


I've not heard of it affecting magnets or a compass. Only anything with electronics in it. Most everything else should be okay depending on the severity of the attack and your distance from it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well...my bdus or od fatigues don't fit anymore. Close, but not quite. I've got all my lbe except for my Alice pack, but I have a substitute. I can modify and adjust if we're ready to rock.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Compass will work,


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

since this particular posting seems to the current Korean Crisis gathering for this site ....

looking like another rumbling weekend with the Little Fat Boy - nothing new on the nuke testing - but another ICBM rocket testing is looming ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Just thinking out loud here.. will an old school magnetic compass still work? It won't bother permanent magnets will it?


The compass itself will be unaffected.
However, due to the gamma burst and subsequent ionization of the atmosphere, I wonder if the magnetic field could be temporarily disrupted.
Your compass might not point directly north for an hour or so, but should be fine after that.

This is wild speculation on my part. I have read absolutely nothing that would support this. Just my crazy imagination getting the best of me again.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> since this particular posting seems to the current Korean Crisis gathering for this site ....
> 
> looking like another rumbling weekend with the Little Fat Boy - nothing new on the nuke testing - but another ICBM rocket testing is looming ....


Yea, It has been pretty quiet with NK the last 2 weeks. I do hope we go ahead and destroy his military ability.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder if Trump got put back on his heels. I think maybe somebody explained that NK can EMP our asses at anytime and it will be on like Donkey Kong. 

Maybe we are just working on defense, international support and the narrative. I sure hope they do better than with this Comey thing...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We've had talk for years, and at some point someone will step over the line, by intention or not. Then it will be too late for an apology.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Yea, It has been pretty quiet with NK the last 2 weeks. I do hope we go ahead and destroy his military ability.


Better to destroy his living ability!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> We've had talk for years, and at some point someone will step over the line, by intention or not. Then it will be too late for an apology.


I think we are nearly there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> since this particular posting seems to the current Korean Crisis gathering for this site ....
> 
> looking like another rumbling weekend with the Little Fat Boy - nothing new on the nuke testing - but another ICBM rocket testing is looming ....


as indicated - North Korea tested another long range ballistic style missile today - another success from the reports - they are getting where they need to be for practical production ....

the cream from the top of the acknowledgeable intel circles are putting out dire warnings of immediate activity of some kind .... looking like the terminal Red Line has been crossed and the US will be taking action ....


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> as indicated - North Korea tested another long range ballistic style missile today - another success from the reports - they are getting where they need to be for practical production ....
> 
> the cream from the top of the acknowledgeable intel circles are putting out dire warnings of immediate activity of some kind .... looking like the terminal Red Line has been crossed and the US will be taking action ....


I hate to say it, but I think we will have no other choice. Remember he doesn't have to launch from NK or a sub. A full sized container on a ship off our west coast launching a missile with a EMP delivering warhead will be horrifically devastating to our homeland with an untold number of US citizens dead in just a few months after detonation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> I hate to say it, but I think we will have no other choice. Remember he doesn't have to launch from NK or a sub. A full sized container on a ship off our west coast launching a missile with a EMP delivering warhead will be horrifically devastating to our homeland with an untold number of US citizens dead in just a few months after detonation.


And don't forget about the 2 satellites they have in orbit.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He won't need a sub, a container ship, or a satellite. His KN-08 will be operational soon, and he'll be able to put an EMP over Kansas from N. Korea.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> He won't need a sub, a container ship, or a satellite. His KN-08 will be operational soon, and he'll be able to put an EMP over Kansas from N. Korea.
> 
> View attachment 45442


If it comes over the north pole we can kill it. From the south not so much. From a cont:staff:ainer ship off the coast we are done. He can do that right now. He has all of the pieces already. Just saying...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Miscalculation and bat shit crazy is not a good combination.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's possible President Trump and Kim may have a summit. I'm not sure if that's a good thing, or a bad thing.

"You are a fake Supreme Leader!" 

Oh, brother.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It's possible President Trump and Kim may have a summit. I'm not sure if that's a good thing, or a bad thing.
> 
> Oh, brother.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I like the American Gladiators promo in the corner.



inceptor said:


>


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

modfan said:


> I like the American Gladiators promo in the corner.


I didn't notice that. :vs_laugh: Kinda fitting, don't ya think?


----------

